# Harman p35i error code 6 blinks



## mrspeeed (Nov 1, 2015)

Any suggestions help checked everything?


----------



## Lake Girl (Nov 1, 2015)

How old is the insert?  If older, when was the last time gaskets were replaced?  When was the last time all the internal smoke pathways and venting were cleaned?  When was the ESP cleaned last?  Does it have an OAK?

Have to start somewhere so the details are important...

Welcome to the forum


----------



## mrspeeed (Nov 1, 2015)

Stove is new this 2nd season only burned 2 tons last year cleaned stove myself this season now having problems will run for awhile then shut down and flash error code


----------



## mrspeeed (Nov 1, 2015)

What's an oak


----------



## Lake Girl (Nov 1, 2015)

OAK=Outside Air Kit 

Stove is still on warranty? 

Very possible that you missed something in the cleaning ...  Were you careful when cleaning the ESP?  I'm not great on Harmans ... I do recall seeing info that the fines box cover not properly seated can cause 6 blinks.

Hang on for the Harman folks...


----------



## mrspeeed (Nov 1, 2015)

Did not install an outside air kit ran fine I will check fines cover I sanded the esp a little bit with sandpaper maybe that's the problem?


----------



## mrspeeed (Nov 1, 2015)

Thanks for the help


----------



## Bioburner (Nov 1, 2015)

Should not need to use anything more than a damp cloth on the ESP. 6 blink is usually venting issue.


----------



## mrspeeed (Nov 1, 2015)

Ok I will check that thanks


----------



## Lake Girl (Nov 2, 2015)

Did you sweep the chimney and clean vent cover when you did the other cleaning?


----------



## mrspeeed (Nov 2, 2015)

Yes combustion blower sounds different this year


----------



## mrspeeed (Nov 2, 2015)

I don't know pulled out insert checked everything put back in ran for about an hour and started flashing error code 6 blinks again?


----------



## jackman (Nov 2, 2015)

6 blinks is a low draft condition. Whenever my stove does that it's time for a deep cleaning including the vent.


----------



## mrspeeed (Nov 4, 2015)

I was recently told it was vacuum problem any one know what they mean


----------



## Bioburner (Nov 4, 2015)

Typically a vacuum issue shuts the auger feed down when the vacuum switch is not closed. The Harman stove has a vacuum in both the fire chamber and ash bin area. If the door gasket is failing the exhaust fan can't maintain a good vacuum and a failing fan or plugged vent can't provide enough flow the stove shuts down.


----------



## mrspeeed (Nov 4, 2015)

I can hear a whistling sound sometimes before it shuts down finding it is another problem ugh


----------



## thibs53 (Nov 9, 2015)

Sounds as if you have a problem with the draft and your in need of a thorough cleaning. Follow the manual guide for the yearly cleaning.


----------



## alternativeheat (Nov 9, 2015)

Well, you say you cleaned it but ya know what, at two tons burned it sure sounds like it needs cleaning. Two tons is my limit on cleaning everything, including brushing the vertical run out my chimney, horizontal run from front of the stove to the T ( P61 here on a hearth, so I have a T). Blower fins, ESP, Fines box, hatch under the burn pot. Burn pot holes. Check gaskets, make sure a pellet didn't get crunched into the cover gasket of the hopper. tap on the burn pot to shake down any ash built up on the igniter, as always that's just a routine thing on any Harman.

If you've owned the 35i for a while I'm sure you have seen the video on cleaning and performed all these tasks, but just in case, 7 minute video on a 35i:  https://search.yahoo.com/yhs/search...n+video&ei=UTF-8&hspart=mozilla&hsimp=yhs-001

What exactly have you cleaned ?


----------



## jackman (Nov 9, 2015)

alternativeheat said:


> ... at two tons burned it sure sounds like it needs cleaning. Two tons is my limit on cleaning everything...



I'll second that. After two tons my Accentra starts to complain and is only happy again after a deep cleaning including the entire vent. One time I tried just emptying the vent trap but that wasn't good enough. It takes me about 2 hours to do the full job and I can't cheat.


----------



## fmsm (Nov 9, 2015)

Check the 2 triangle shaped side plates. If one of them is not seated properly it will cause issues.


----------



## mrspeeed (Nov 9, 2015)

alternativeheat said:


> Well, you say you cleaned it but ya know what, at two tons burned it sure sounds like it needs cleaning. Two tons is my limit on cleaning everything, including brushing the vertical run out my chimney, horizontal run from front of the stove to the T ( P61 here on a hearth, so I have a T). Blower fins, ESP, Fines box, hatch under the burn pot. Burn pot holes. Check gaskets, make sure a pellet didn't get crunched into the cover gasket of the hopper. tap on the burn pot to shake down any ash built up on the igniter, as always that's just a routine thing on any Harman.
> 
> If you've owned the 35i for a while I'm sure you have seen the video on cleaning and performed all these tasks, but just in case, 7 minute video on a 35i:  https://search.yahoo.com/yhs/search...n+video&ei=UTF-8&hspart=mozilla&hsimp=yhs-001
> 
> What exactly have you cleaned ?


Thanks for responding I cleaned everything ran brush down from cap exhaust fan replaced docking gasket was kinda squished thought that was it it seemed ok after that but know blinking again was told it was a vacume issue tested vacume switch with meter seems ok. I sanded the esp when cleaning do you think that could of damaged it but that's no listed under trouble shooting for six blinks was gonna do door gasket but looks ok??? 250 lb paper weight


----------



## alternativeheat (Nov 9, 2015)

mrspeeed said:


> Thanks for responding I cleaned everything ran brush down from cap exhaust fan replaced docking gasket was kinda squished thought that was it it seemed ok after that but know blinking again was told it was a vacume issue tested vacume switch with meter seems ok. I sanded the esp when cleaning do you think that could of damaged it but that's no listed under trouble shooting for six blinks was gonna do door gasket but looks ok??? 250 lb paper weight


There are inner chambers to clean, behind the combustion blower to clean etc. All done ?


----------



## mrspeeed (Nov 9, 2015)

alternativeheat said:


> There are inner chambers to clean, behind the combustion blower to clean etc. All done ?


Yes I removed the back cover took out ash bin cleaned the tunnel up to combustion blower I ran it before I cleaned and was fine problem started after cleaning theirs a bolt on the left side that they test for vacume do you know anything about that


----------



## mrspeeed (Nov 9, 2015)

fmsm said:


> Check the 2 triangle shaped side plates. If one of them is not seated properly it will cause issues.


At the bottom of those plates do they sit on the outside or go on the inside of the bottom openings have you ever removed these bottom plates that are bolted in???


----------



## alternativeheat (Nov 9, 2015)

mrspeeed said:


> Yes I removed the back cover took out ash bin cleaned the tunnel up to combustion blower I ran it before I cleaned and was fine problem started after cleaning theirs a bolt on the left side that they test for vacume do you know anything about that


Yes, that is designed for use with a manometer to fine tune combustion blower speed.


----------



## mrspeeed (Nov 9, 2015)

I don't know guess I'm gonna have to have someone come out to look at it


----------



## alternativeheat (Nov 9, 2015)

mrspeeed said:


> I don't know guess I'm gonna have to have someone come out to look at it


Well you said its new, it should be under warranty.

Just wondering, you replaced that one gasket and it worked ok for a while ? You don't suppose it got dislodged or slipped or torn etc .?


----------



## mrspeeed (Nov 9, 2015)

I don't know guess I'm gonna have to have someone come out to look at it


alternativeheat said:


> Well you said its new, it should be under warranty.
> 
> Just wondering, you replaced that one gasket and it worked ok for a while ? You don't suppose it got dislodged or slipped or torn etc .?


I haven't tried pulling it out yet it wasn't  torn or dislodged just kinda flat on bottom side I also checked that vacume switch yesterday and I blew into it so maybe that's getting stuck


----------



## alternativeheat (Nov 9, 2015)

mrspeeed said:


> I don't know guess I'm gonna have to have someone come out to look at it
> 
> I haven't tried pulling it out yet it wasn't  torn or dislodged just kinda flat on bottom side I also checked that vacume switch yesterday and I blew into it so maybe that's getting stuck


Maybe some more 35i guys will chime in,there are quite a few in the forum. I don't own an insert so not sure how vulnerable that seal is etc. But based on your comments  and if I owned that stove, I think I'd be pulling it back out for a look see.


----------



## mrspeeed (Nov 9, 2015)

alternativeheat said:


> Maybe some more 35i guys will chime in,there are quite a few in the forum. I don't own an insert so not sure how vulnerable that seal is etc. But based on your comments  and if I owned that stove, I think I'd be pulling it back out for a look see.


I will pull it out again it ran all day before once at another time Evan before I changed gasket


----------



## alternativeheat (Nov 9, 2015)

mrspeeed said:


> I will pull it out again it ran all day before once at another time Evan before I changed gasket


Somplace here we have a missing link, loose screw, air leak, plugged chamber. Just my gut instinct . For instance the fines box cover can be tricky, you have to be sure to slide it on the top tongue. I almost did that myself once but it just didn't feel right tightening the screw. So I rechecked it, Sure enough I missed That tab on top.

It says in that video I linked, to be careful of the combustion blower gasket. Though it doesn't say that will put it in shutdown with a code. usually around here we find out it's dirt that got missed, the stove is stuffed up or the vent is. Thats why we all jumped on that.


----------



## mrspeeed (Nov 9, 2015)

You got that right it's probably some thing stupid I've checked the fines cover combustion motor just pulled it out new gasket looks good blew in vacume switch again just fired it up so maybe if it keeps going it's vacume switch we'll see shortly


----------



## smwilliamson (Nov 9, 2015)

Check your fines box cover. If it's not seated properly all the way down (the slotted tab must extrude thought the top of the cover) you'll get a 6 blink


----------



## mrspeeed (Nov 9, 2015)

Ok thanks I will check it I did several times already


----------



## smwilliamson (Nov 9, 2015)

The combustion motor too can be upside down in xxv confi
Fines box cover
Feeder body bypass tube disconnected
Hopper lid gasket has a pellet pinched in the lid


----------



## mrspeeed (Nov 9, 2015)

Thought combustion motor could only go on one way what is xxx config.?


----------



## alternativeheat (Nov 10, 2015)

mrspeeed said:


> Thought combustion motor could only go on one way what is xxx config.?


My understanding is that with the 35i, the motor can go on just one way and that is with the winding up. You have to get it set in evenly with a good gasket, not rocket science.

I had another thought that is common, a split or pin hole in the tubing to the vacuum switch.


----------



## mrspeeed (Nov 10, 2015)

I've checked both several times everything looked ok


----------



## alternativeheat (Nov 10, 2015)

mrspeeed said:


> I've checked both several times everything looked ok


Some people have experienced a clogged ( with ash) orifice in the stove that leads to the tube to the vacuum switch . Found by removing the plastic tubing and running a rod through to the inside of the stove. I've never had that occur but others have.


----------



## mrspeeed (Nov 10, 2015)

Thanks I'll try it


----------



## alternativeheat (Nov 10, 2015)

mrspeeed said:


> Thanks I'll try it


Good luck with it !


----------



## smwilliamson (Nov 12, 2015)

I be never had it happen on a p35 but have had it happen on an Advance, each have a sealing ash pan separate from the door. Make sure it's clamping down and sealing.


----------



## alternativeheat (Nov 12, 2015)

smwilliamson said:


> I be never had it happen on a p35 but have had it happen on an Advance, each have a sealing ash pan separate from the door. Make sure it's clamping down and sealing.


Access Panel I assume ?


----------



## mrspeeed (Nov 14, 2015)

Hi all just wanted to say thanks to everyone who responded


----------



## mrspeeed (Nov 14, 2015)

Lake Girl said:


> Did you sweep the chimney and clean vent cover when you did the other cleaning?


Thanks for your help


----------



## mrspeeed (Nov 14, 2015)

jackman said:


> 6 blinks is a low draft condition. Whenever my stove does that it's time for a deep cleaning including the vent.


Thanks for the help


----------



## mrspeeed (Nov 14, 2015)

Bioburner said:


> Typically a vacuum issue shuts the auger feed down when the vacuum switch is not closed. The Harman stove has a vacuum in both the fire chamber and ash bin area. If the door gasket is failing the exhaust fan can't maintain a good vacuum and a failing fan or plugged vent can't provide enough flow the stove shuts down.


Thanks for the help


----------



## Bioburner (Nov 14, 2015)

mrspeeed said:


> Thanks for the help


 Did you get the issue resolved?


----------



## mrspeeed (Nov 14, 2015)

I think so replaced esp and has been running fine


----------



## alternativeheat (Nov 14, 2015)

Bioburner said:


> Did you get the issue resolved?


Wondering the same thing.


----------



## alternativeheat (Nov 14, 2015)

mrspeeed said:


> I think so replaced esp and has been running fine


Nice !!

Well so what have we all learned here ? Something we knew perhaps, go easy on the ESP , wipe with just a damp cloth etc. Just saying, maybe.


----------



## mrspeeed (Nov 14, 2015)

alternativeheat said:


> Nice !!
> 
> Well so what have we all learned here ? Something we knew perhaps, go easy on the ESP , wipe with just a damp cloth etc. Just saying, maybe.


Yes but in the manual esp not mentioned with 6 blink code?


----------



## Bioburner (Nov 14, 2015)

I guess sanding The ESP is a BIG no no I never needed to more than wipe with a solvent and a paper towel.


----------



## alternativeheat (Nov 14, 2015)

Bioburner said:


> I guess sanding The ESP is a BIG no no I never needed to more than wipe with a solvent and a paper towel.


When I pull the ESP I wipe it off with a damp paper towel, I've even done it with a dry paper towel. In between I brush it off with a long paint brush ( nylon), some folks use a bottle brush. Just enough to knock dust and ash off reached right in through the exhaust airway on a P61.

I don't know about the 6 blink code except the manual doesn't tell us everything. Sometimes there can be a cross circumstance of events. Then also is the thought, what else was touched in changing the ESP ?!


----------



## MuchoBueno (Nov 15, 2015)

mrspeeed said:


> Thanks for responding I cleaned everything ran brush down from cap exhaust fan replaced docking gasket was kinda squished thought that was it it seemed ok after that but know blinking again was told it was a vacume issue tested vacume switch with meter seems ok. I sanded the esp when cleaning do you think that could of damaged it but that's no listed under trouble shooting for six blinks was gonna do door gasket but looks ok??? 250 lb paper weight


You sanded the ESP? I never heard of anybody doing that. I just wipe it down with a damp cloth. Also make sure there's nothing trapped around the seals  in the hopper door.


----------



## MuchoBueno (Nov 15, 2015)

I replied before reading to the end. I love sanding and polishing things to make them shinny and nice too but I do not mess with my stove. It is one of the few things in my house that I haven't modified somehow.


----------



## bogieb (Nov 15, 2015)

I'e never taken the ESP out. So far just running the vent brush over it seems to work well - KOW that I didn't just jinx myself


----------

